# Verslavingen > Roken >  Zyban

## veertje

hallo ,ik had effe een vraagje ik ben pas begonnen met zyban ,heb erge slaapproblemen ,slaap zeer slecht 2 uur per nacht is veel maar m oet er iedere dag om half vijf uit ,dus dit is nu echt een probleem aan het worden 
heeft iemand hier misschien ook ervaring mee en weet die gene misschien of dit van korte duur is ,of dat het de gehele kuur aanhoud ?

----------


## Yv

Hoe gaat het nu met je slaapgebrek? Misschien kun je voor korte duur even slappillen nemen, zodat je de nacht slapend doorkomt.

----------

